# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Εκδήλωση για την ευρυζωνικότητα στη Ναύπακτο: 12/4/2006

## dti

"Η Προοπτική της Ευρυζωνικότητας στη Χώρα και ιδιαίτερα στην Περιφέρεια Δυτικής Ελλάδας"
Τετάρτη 12 Απριλίου 2006
Παπαχαραλάμπειος Αίθουσα, Δήμος Ναυπάκτου 




> 17:45-18:00 Προσέλευση - Εγγραφές
> 
> 18:00-18:15 Χαιρετισμοί:
> 
> Γιάννη Νταουσάνη, Δήμαρχο Ναυπάκτου
> 
> Γεώργιο Κολοβό, Δήμαρχο Αντιρρίου 
> 
> 18:15-19:15 1η Συνεδρία
> ...



Όσοι είστε στη Ναύπακτο, να μη χάσετε τη συγκεκριμένη εκδήλωση.
Ο καθηγητής κ. Μπούρας είναι από τα πρόσωπα που έχουν τοποθετηθεί δημόσια υπέρ της ενίσχυσης των προσπαθειών που κάνουν οι ασύρματες κοινότητες.

----------


## Venox

Ω, τέλεια! Μιλάει και ένας καθηγητής μου, θα πάω στανδαρ!

----------


## gaig

> (...)Ο καθηγητής κ. Μπούρας είναι από τα πρόσωπα που έχουν τοποθετηθεί *δημόσια* υπέρ της ενίσχυσης των προσπαθειών που κάνουν οι ασύρματες κοινότητες.


Όπως ακριβώς το είπες... Δημόσια και μόνο δημόσια!!  ::

----------


## Venox

να σημειωθεί πως σαν ημερομηνία ορίστηκε η 10η/4/2006 ημέρα Δευτέρα!!!

----------


## cirrus

Έλα όμως που στο σιτε λεει: "Τετάρτη 12 Απριλίου 2006"

----------


## Venox

έλα όμως που ο ομιλητής-καθηγητής μου ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να κάνει λάθος και στο ΤΕΙ να ανακοινώνεται αυτή η ημερομηνία  ::

----------


## cirrus

Πάντως ακόμη 12 λέει. Άμα μάθεις τίποτα νεώτερο σφύρα γιατί έλεγα να κατεβάσω AWMN team ::

----------


## Venox

ΑΚΥΡΟΟΟΟ!!!

10/4 είναι η εκδήλωση στο ΤΕΙ Ναυπάκτου.
12/4 είναι η εκδήλωση στην Παπαχαραλάμπειο Αίθουσα.

Συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση. Παρακαλώ αλλάξτε το topic.

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Tέλεια! Αν εφαρμοστούν οι μακέτες θα έχω σήμα στο χωριό μου με μόνιμους κατοίκους 52 άτομα με μ.ο. ηλικίας >60.
Αναφέρομαι στο "Ασύρματο Δίκτυο του Δήμου Ευπαλίου" που με το "Καποδίστριας" περιλαμβάνει τις ρίζες μου  ::  
Πολύ καλό σαν προσπάθεια! Κρίμα που θα λείπω  ::  
Θα στείλω τον πατέρα μου  ::

----------

